# New dog won't stop following me around



## icewiz2002 (Jan 4, 2009)

I adopted my first dog last week-- she is super sweet and very calm when I am around, the only problem is that I cannot get her to stop following me around. She has to be next to me all the time. I am okay with this at the beginning if she is just trying to see what I am doing and getting to know me, but she isn't backing off ater 4 days. I just want to be careful that I don't train her that this is okay. 

Any tips? My townhouse is pretty open, so I cannot use gates or anything to control access when I am in the kitchen for example. She also doesn't know the "stay" command, we've got "sit" down.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

If you want to start smoothly with a bit of seperation fill a kong with some treats, add in some peanut butter or wet dog food and toss it in the freezer for a few hours. Then give her one location where she can snack on it, like a make shift dog bed. Work on getting her to stay there, the reward being the treat. I'm sure the first time she'll want to pick the kong up and follow you, but this is where you get to start the training to stay *smiles*. Have you gotten a crate for her? You can make this her safe little cubby!


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Some dogs are just clingy. Even with training this may not change.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Four days is not much time for a new dog to get acclimated.

I don't know if this is a pup (maybe recently separated from her litter-mates) or a rescue (unsure if there are going to be additional disruptions in her life anytime soon) or what.

Some dogs will whine for the first few weeks in a new home. It takes time and patience and it's a bit early to worry.


----------



## icewiz2002 (Jan 4, 2009)

She is a resuce-- came from a foster care dog rescue organization. So in her foster care home, she was with other dogs and had her 3rd litter of pups back in October. 

She does have a crate and is supposed to be crate-trained, but she is pretty hysterical for about 10 minutes after I put her in. I tried giving her a bully stick in the crate but she sat on it for 4 hours until I got home and let her out! 

Thanks for the suggestions, I will try the Kong one and it probably is too early!


----------

